# URGENT: how to re-enable ctrl key



## EricMack (May 20, 2011)

i had problems with my keyboard due to my crtl key being held down somehow so i disabled it using key remapper and i dont know how to re-enable it please help!!


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Uninstalling Key Remapper should fix it. Or can you use it to fix the mapping.


----------



## EricMack (May 20, 2011)

i dont know how tutorial would help :S


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Well, you used Key Remapper to disable the Ctrl key?

If your mouse works, click on Start -> type *Add or remove programs* press enter. Once the list loads, scroll to Key Remapper and follow the instructions to uninstall it.

Hopefully your Ctrl key should then work as usual.


----------



## EricMack (May 20, 2011)

i uninstalled it i know how to do that but it didnt work the ctrl key still doesnt work


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Tried using it to re-enable the Ctrl key? If not, install it again and try that.


----------



## EricMack (May 20, 2011)

there is not re-enable, only disable and remap, and i dont know how to remap or what it is/does


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

> When first opened, keys which have not been remapped are displayed in grey. Remapped keys are displayed in green. Click on a key to remap it. If the key is already remapped, the key it is remapped to will be highlighted in red. Now push any key on the keyboard to remap the key you initially selected to that key.


From - SourceForge.net: Key Remapper - morrgraphext

So open it, click on the Ctrl key, then click on Ctrl key again.

Then if you do not want to use it further uninstall KeyMapper with Revo Uninstaller - Download Revo Uninstaller Freeware - Free and Full Download - Uninstall software, remove programs, solve uninstall problems


----------



## EricMack (May 20, 2011)

i tried that, and mine doesnt have any colours so i dont understand the colours stuff


----------



## EricMack (May 20, 2011)

i never disabled the key i remapped it to left ctrl when i didnt know what i was doing, should i disable it then remap it?


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

You remapped Left Ctrl to Left Ctrl? But it no longer works?


----------



## EricMack (May 20, 2011)

yes, and the picture of the keyboard beside it is grey so i dont get it


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Lets take a look in the registry. First back it up - Back up the registry

Once you have done that go to Start -> type *regedit.exe* press enter.

Using the left panel, navigate to *HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Keyboard Layout*. Once you get there, take a look at the right panel. You should see a key with *Name:* (Default) *Type:* REG_SZ and *Data:* (value not set). If you have anything other than this first check that you are in the right folder (Keyboard Layout NOT Keyboard Layouts (note the "s")).

If you are 100% sure you are in Keyboard Layout and have more than the "(Default)" value present, delete the other keys.

Then reboot your system.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

to enable the key back when running key remapper alls you have to do is take the check mark off beside the key you disabled.


----------

